# Help me choose an ENDEAVOR



## Todd Hill (Dec 27, 2018)

Afternoon folks! This is my 1st post. Starting to snowboard after a 15 year hiatus and I’m going to buy from my local company Endeavor.

I used to ride a ton was at an advanced level way back when..... But being 47, I think I won’t be dropping off cliffs and charging like a maniac anymore. Most of my riding will me medium chill....tree lines, side hits, butters and some spins. I tend to like a surfier ride and tend to like boards a little fatter.

I want to try a cam rocker hybrid....... I’m a size 10 US and 180lbs...... usually riding duck at about 22”..... So wanting a freestyle board that can handle the whole mountain.....

Options I am looking at are the PIONEER..... seems to be a tweaked version of the KTV...... Cam rocker on the stiffer side.... has a fatter nose and tail...... 256mm wide for a 156..... a mile wide board.

The RANGER.... same profile as the PIONEER, but medium flex. Seems to be a tweaked version of the Endeavor COLOR... more butter friendly, but still can handle most of the mountain?

THE BOD..... seems like a good fit, but I do not like the slimmer profile.... 250mm wide at a 156


Any suggestions?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Their website redesign makes it less easy to see the bigger picture/overview of their lineup. Check out this catalogue from last season:

https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/endeavor_1718

Pages 12-13 shows the overview/matrix

*Freestyle -- multi-camber (RCR):* Vice, Color, KTV
*All-terrain -- full camber:* Guerrilla, Live, High5
*Freeride -- 3D Camber (lifted contact points)* New Standard, BOD, Clout
*Powder -- Hover Camber:* Scout, Maverick, Archetype

Stiffness (as well as other tech and price) increases going down each column (or from left to right in the categories I've listed here).

I haven't seen the matrix on the redesigned website and haven't seen an 18-19 catalogue, but they might be out there.

Last year's lineup didn't include the Shorty, Ranger and Pioneer and, to be honest, I haven't actually looked to see where they fit.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

You're right. Looks like the Ranger and Pioneer replaced the Color and KTV and they got rid of all their etech I boards.

Their new 'series' are based on construction and stiffness, now, so in each series you have a board with trad camber, one with multi camber and one with 3D camber. "Foundation" series boards are all ETECH II. "United" series boards are all ETECH IV.

Here's the new grid:

*Multi-Camber (RCR): *Ranger, Pioneer
*Traditional Camber: *Live, High 5
*3D Camber (Lifted Contacts): *BOD, Clout
*Powder (Hover Camber): *Scout, Maverick, Archetype, Patrol

Each category has one medium-flexing (ETECH II) and one stiff-flexing (ETECH IV) board...except powder, which has two IIs and two IVs.

Pick your preferred profile and flex and you're good to go.

If you want RCR then you're looking at the Ranger (ETECH II, mid-flex) or the Pioneer (ETECH IV, stiffer flex).
If you want full camber then you're looking at the Live (ETECH II, mid-flex) or the High 5 (ETECH IV, stiffer flex).

If you haven't ridden a board with lifted contacts -- BOD, Clout -- I'd suggest trying before buying. It's definitely not for everyone but some love it.


----------



## Todd Hill (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow. Thx for the catalog and your input. A great help so far..... and you are right..... Their website info is a bit vague. Hardly any press on the new line..... and all their reviews are taken from pre existing models.. makes it tough


----------



## Todd Hill (Dec 27, 2018)

Decided to lean more to the playful side and went with the Endeavor Ranger. Will review it ASAP.

Now I just need to choose a binding.... Budget wise I am leaning to the Now Brigade, Now Pilot or the K2 Lien.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Todd Hill said:


> Decided to lean more to the playful side and went with the Endeavor Ranger. Will review it ASAP.
> 
> Now I just need to choose a binding.... Budget wise I am leaning to the Now Brigade, Now Pilot or the K2 Lien.


Congrats. If you get Now bindings then make sure to ask for the Channel-compatible discs. They aren't included (or at least didn't used to be). I contacted Now for a couple of sets last year and they sent them to me for the price of shipping alone.


----------



## Todd Hill (Dec 27, 2018)

Correct. You can get them for $10 CAD from the NOW website. My local shop might even have some. Just wondering if it's worth for a true channel system binding over using the disc.


----------



## riderriderpow77 (Jan 11, 2015)

bought an 18/19 clout and paired with some est genesis x. i had fun charging with it at the resort. also the 3d camber still felt really locked in. their channel system seemed really tight compared to burton. it was hard shifting the est bindings on the endeavor compared to my burton board. wasn't as smooth.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Going to take my new Maverick on its maiden voyage on Tuesday. Hopefully the hill isn't too stupid crowded, but yay for real snow! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

zc1 said:


> Their website redesign makes it less easy to see the bigger picture/overview of their lineup. Check out this catalogue from last season:
> 
> https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/endeavor_1718
> 
> ...


I’m pretty interested in the high 5. What’s the sidecut like on these boards?


----------



## Todd Hill (Dec 27, 2018)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I’m pretty interested in the high 5. What’s the sidecut like on these boards?


New high 5 specs are on their website...... or you can check last years catalogue in the link above.

UPDATE: I cancelled my order for the Endeavor Ranger as I found amazing deals on last years models at 

www.sierratradingpost.com 

They have the Endeavor Mavericks, New Standard, Vice, Nomad, BOD, Live, KTV, Diamond..... might be missing one model....

Got the 2017/2018 KTV for $170 US plus shipping to Canada for $37 ..... total of $280 CAD! Insane price. Ground Shipping within the US is free.

All prices on Endeavor boards were between $170 and $249..

All of this thanks to a previous post in the board forum.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Going to take my new Maverick on its maiden voyage on Tuesday. Hopefully the hill isn't too stupid crowded, but yay for real snow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well, I remembered the board but managed to leave my boot bag with my boots, helmet, goggles, outerware sitting on my living room floor...

Thankful I bought a pair of goggles on the way, trying to piece the rest together and will rent some boots I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I’m pretty interested in the high 5. What’s the sidecut like on these boards?


On my 2016 156 cm Live it's tight, and on the 2018 159 W High 5 it was pretty much perfect for my style of riding. Doesn't feel like they do anything funny/fancy with their sidecuts. Their non-wide boards tend to have tighter sidecuts and narrower waists than I generally prefer (24.9 on my Live, for example).


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Well, I remembered the board but managed to leave my boot bag with my boots, helmet, goggles, outerware sitting on my living room floor...
> 
> Thankful I bought a pair of goggles on the way, trying to piece the rest together and will rent some boots I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Rental boots suck...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

zc1 said:


> On my 2016 156 cm Live it's tight, and on the 2018 159 W High 5 it was pretty much perfect for my style of riding. Doesn't feel like they do anything funny/fancy with their sidecuts. Their non-wide boards tend to have tighter sidecuts and narrower waists than I generally prefer (24.9 on my Live, for example).


I'm looking at the 156 KTV on STP. I'm 6'4/200/11 boot, am I way too big for this board (256 WW)? If not the KTV, I'm between the Pioneer and High 5 both 157W (162/160 WW). I don't believe I've ridden a RCR shape, but I hated my Never Summer boards. What would you recommend for my riding style?

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/260095-recommend-all-mountain-charger.html


----------



## Todd Hill (Dec 27, 2018)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I'm looking at the 156 KTV on STP. I'm 6'4/200/11 boot, am I way too big for this board (256 WW)? If not the KTV, I'm between the Pioneer and High 5 both 157W (162/160 WW). I don't believe I've ridden a RCR shape, but I hated my Never Summer boards. What would you recommend for my riding style?
> 
> https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/260095-recommend-all-mountain-charger.html


Well the Pioneer is basically a tweaked KTV. (I will be receiving mine from STP on Monday). Probably similar to your Mercury? Side cuts on the high 5 and BOD are narrower, but you would definitely want to get the wide versions..... which will definitely change the ride a bit.

If you want a hard charger that you want to spin and butter on? Get the PIONEER.....or save the cash and get the KTV

If you are a bit more carving focused...... maybe go with the trad camber in the High 5......

All rounder would be the BOD.... not as stiff as the Pioneer or High 5, but obviously stiffer in the wide.

Guess it really depends on the profile that you want to try........ 256mm wide is the lowest I am gonna go at 180 and size 10 Vans Hi Standard Pros. But I also do not like boards that don’t throw me into turns too quickly. I prefer progressive surfy turns to bombing straight and hard.

I found it difficult making a decision on Endeavor Boards. All the reviews are quite good for every model.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Todd Hill said:


> coloradodirtbag said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking at the 156 KTV on STP. I'm 6'4/200/11 boot, am I way too big for this board (256 WW)? If not the KTV, I'm between the Pioneer and High 5 both 157W (162/160 WW). I don't believe I've ridden a RCR shape, but I hated my Never Summer boards. What would you recommend for my riding style?
> ...


How did you find the pioneer? 
Choosing a new all mountain deck from last season sales and tossed up between pioneer, ranger, huck knife and dwd kwon.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

frankyfc said:


> How did you find the pioneer?
> Choosing a new all mountain deck from last season sales and tossed up between pioneer, ranger, huck knife and dwd kwon.


The 2019 Pioneer is my go to all mountain board - true twin (directional twin in 2020), camber outside the inserts make for stable ride when charging, poppy and playful when you want with a longer than advertised early rise in tip and tail. Didnt ride in any powder yet but I should be able to handle 6" days with bindings set back. Mid-stiff , stiffer than Ranger, much stiffer than HK, not familiar with the dwd kwon.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

theprocess said:


> The 2019 Pioneer is my go to all mountain board - true twin (directional twin in 2020), camber outside the inserts make for stable ride when charging, poppy and playful when you want with a longer than advertised early rise in tip and tail. Didnt ride in any powder yet but I should be able to handle 6" days with bindings set back. Mid-stiff , stiffer than Ranger, much stiffer than HK, not familiar with the dwd kwon.


So it sounds like you like the board?
Have you ridden a capita doa or Salomon assassin?
Comparing those with the kwon and pioneer.
Going to get 2019 season to save some cash.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

frankyfc said:


> So it sounds like you like the board?
> Have you ridden a capita doa or Salomon assassin?
> Comparing those with the kwon and pioneer.
> Going to get 2019 season to save some cash.


Like is an understatement :smile: Pioneer is my current favorite deck in the quiver. Its the closest to a quiver killer as I've ridden to date (Burton Custom, Lib TRS, K2 TD, Capita BSOD to name a few).

Demo'd the 2017 DOA but wasn't too impressed with anything in particular personally. Honestly felt very middle of the road. At the same time demo'd the Springbreak Twin and ended up buying one. I think I posted my impressions in another thread back then; its rips and asym sidecut is the real deal.

No experience with the Assassin but I grabbed a Huck Knife this summer and look forward riding it this season. I'm used to riding stiff full camber boards and wanted to try a softer flex but still full camber (or pretty much with the HK). If its as poppy and playful as some reviews say then I'll be happy with it but Im not expecting it to replace the Pioneer as my go-to all-mountain.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

theprocess said:


> Like is an understatement :smile: Pioneer is my current favorite deck in the quiver. Its the closest to a quiver killer as I've ridden to date (Burton Custom, Lib TRS, K2 TD, Capita BSOD to name a few).
> 
> Demo'd the 2017 DOA but wasn't too impressed with anything in particular personally. Honestly felt very middle of the road. At the same time demo'd the Springbreak Twin and ended up buying one. I think I posted my impressions in another thread back then; its rips and asym sidecut is the real deal.
> 
> No experience with the Assassin but I grabbed a Huck Knife this summer and look forward riding it this season. I'm used to riding stiff full camber boards and wanted to try a softer flex but still full camber (or pretty much with the HK). If its as poppy and playful as some reviews say then I'll be happy with it but Im not expecting it to replace the Pioneer as my go-to all-mountain.


Awesome. Tempted to pull the trigger on a 18/19 pioneer. Like that the waist width is just slightly wider than most 154's so will be confident getting over on an edge. I'm hoping it's softer flex than boards like the custom and BSOD you mentioned?

Yeah i'm actually also considering the huck knife - or maybe even waiting for the huck knife pro.
Also looked at the assassin but recently sounds like it's a touch soft for me. Like a lot of pop.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

frankyfc said:


> So it sounds like you like the board?
> Have you ridden a capita doa or Salomon assassin?
> Comparing those with the kwon and pioneer.
> Going to get 2019 season to save some cash.


I'm going through similar decision!



theprocess said:


> Like is an understatement :smile: Pioneer is my current favorite deck in the quiver. Its the closest to a quiver killer as I've ridden to date (Burton Custom, Lib TRS, K2 TD, Capita BSOD to name a few).
> 
> Demo'd the 2017 DOA but wasn't too impressed with anything in particular personally. Honestly felt very middle of the road. At the same time demo'd the Springbreak Twin and ended up buying one. I think I posted my impressions in another thread back then; its rips and asym sidecut is the real deal.
> 
> No experience with the Assassin but I grabbed a Huck Knife this summer and look forward riding it this season. I'm used to riding stiff full camber boards and wanted to try a softer flex but still full camber (or pretty much with the HK). If its as poppy and playful as some reviews say then I'll be happy with it but Im not expecting it to replace the Pioneer as my go-to all-mountain.


How does the pioneer pop? easy to engage or need lots of preload like a full camber deck?


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

frankyfc said:


> Awesome. Tempted to pull the trigger on a 18/19 pioneer. Like that the waist width is just slightly wider than most 154's so will be confident getting over on an edge. I'm hoping it's softer flex than boards like the custom and BSOD you mentioned?
> 
> Yeah i'm actually also considering the huck knife - or maybe even waiting for the huck knife pro.
> Also looked at the assassin but recently sounds like it's a touch soft for me. Like a lot of pop.


For me Endeavor got everything right with this deck from flex, side cut, width, true twin, camber dominant. Glad I picked this up because the 2020 has been tweaked to be more directional. Flex felt very similar to custom and bsod if anything a tad stiffer but not crazy noticeable. The huck knife is noticeably softer based a quick carpet flex test as I havent ridden it yet; hk pro might be more comparable flex wise based on the marketing material.




RIDERUK said:


> I'm going through similar decision!
> 
> 
> 
> How does the pioneer pop? easy to engage or need lots of preload like a full camber deck?


Preload is required as its still a camber dominant deck. However i found the early rise to be more aggressive (or rather not as mellow) than expected which makes for a bit of a platform to help engage the snap. Having said that its not the poppiest deck out there.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

theprocess said:


> For me Endeavor got everything right with this deck from flex, side cut, width, true twin, camber dominant. Glad I picked this up because the 2020 has been tweaked to be more directional. Flex felt very similar to custom and bsod if anything a tad stiffer but not crazy noticeable. The huck knife is noticeably softer based a quick carpet flex test as I havent ridden it yet; hk pro might be more comparable flex wise based on the marketing material.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's a shame. Had been reading angrysnowboarder review's who were hyped on the pop on it.
You have any recommendations for more poppy alternatives? Or don't think it's a big enough drawback to prevent buying? I tend to get one board every few years so like to get it right :nerd:


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Oh that's a shame. Had been reading angrysnowboarder review's who were hyped on the pop on it.
> You have any recommendations for more poppy alternatives? Or don't think it's a big enough drawback to prevent buying? I tend to get one board every few years so like to get it right :nerd:


Pioneer*(period)*


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

theprocess said:


> RIDERUK said:
> 
> 
> > Oh that's a shame. Had been reading angrysnowboarder review's who were hyped on the pop on it.
> ...


Thanks. Just had a reply from Endeavor guys helpline - they’re thrown up the BOD as probably a better all round board. Suggest the pioneer may be too stiff for true all mountain. Not sure if the BOD will lose some of the pop/response though. 

I also asked angrysbowboarder under one of his reviews and he seems to think my choices between kwon/pioneer are both terrible choices for all mountain ?


----------

